
How a bullet turns into a beep (2007) - bianca
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20070104-12/?p=28513
======
pls2halp
I'm confused. The article seems to suggest that it's unintended behaviour, but
it's not being reported as a bug, instead it seems to be a curiosity. Is this
how Microsoft tends to handle these things?

~~~
wolfgang42
For the command prompt specifically, I believe Microsoft's policy basically
boils down to "the correct behavior is whatever it's doing now." It's provided
primarily for backwards compatibility, and someone somewhere is relying on
every single 'bug' in it, so any fixes they try to make will inevitably break
some twenty-year-old process or another.

[The above information is being vaguely recalled from something on Raymond's
blog, but if someone has an actual reference it would be greatly appreciated.]

~~~
slededit
The right fix would be to remove your dependency on the OEM code page.

------
EgoIncarnate
Should be labeled (2007)

~~~
dang
Thanks; added.

